# card write protected



## kriti (Jun 10, 2012)

yesterday my canon 500d refused to take photos, the message on screen is, card write protected, i've done everything in the book but can't fix this. will i have to take it to canon or can someone tell me how to fix this


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gonna have to reformat maybe


----------



## SCraig (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it write protected?  There is a slide switch on the side of SDHC cards that will write protect them.  Are you sure yours isn't in the protected position?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 10, 2012)

^what he said, it slides up 'n down.


----------



## kriti (Jun 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Is it write protected?  There is a slide switch on the side of SDHC cards that will write protect them.  Are you sure yours isn't in the protected position?


 have done that, also took card from camcorder and put in camera, got same message, "card write protected". so i think it's the camera, tried everything in the book but no luck.


----------



## kriti (Jun 10, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Gonna have to reformat maybe


when i go on format i get the same message "card write protected"


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 10, 2012)

Heard of same problem with multiple canons on another forum.  A solution which cleared up the error message which worked for many (Although they could not explain why.) was to slightly "jiggle" the card back and forth while inserting it.  Make sure camera is off while doing this.  

Other options which some claimed fix theirs was removing all the batteries and or going through the menu clearing all the settings and then turning off and on.


----------

